# (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x2



## alphakiller (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all
I've a problem with X.Org X Server, I've a notebook with a savage s3 twister-k vga, and I've installed the savage driver and configured the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
The problem is that when I try to start the X server, it doesn't start and I must shutdown notebook.
The error is:


```
[ 416.877] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x2
[ 416.877] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[ 416.877] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[ 416.877] (EE)
[ 416.877] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[ 416.877] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[ 416.877] (EE)
[ 422.669] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```
I don't know how start to fix the problem.
Attached the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log


Thanks to those who can help me


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2015)

Drivers for relatively rare video cards can be questionable.  From this Ubuntu bug thread, it's worth trying this in the xorg.conf Device section:

```
Option "DisableTile"
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
```


----------



## alphakiller (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks wblock@ I've already configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf with this options. Anyway I attach it


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2015)

Please try an xorg.conf with only a Device section with those two entries in it.  Any of the rest of that can be wrong, even if autoconfigured, which we do not recommend any more.

The contents of xorg.conf can be posted inline in code tags.  Please put log files on an external service like www.pastebin.com.  Both of these make it easier for people to read them and provide help.


----------



## alphakiller (Jul 3, 2015)

I've tried to configure the /etc/X11/xorg.conf as you said and the results is that xorg starts and works but doesn't show correctly the wm. Also the DRI is disabled and I want it.

Anyway here's the xorg.conf : http://paste2.org/NYXWxk64
and here the Xorg.0.log: http://paste2.org/VZkmBVJX


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 4, 2015)

alphakiller said:


> doesn't show correctly the wm



Not sure exactly what that means.  If X is usable, it means you now have a baseline.  Settings can be added or changed, one at a time, to try to get a fully-functional configuration.


----------

